# hacer un puente (eléctrico) = puentear



## Rai-d-o

?Hola a todos!

No sé cómo se puede decir en inglés lo siguente: El relé estaba estropeado y lo tuve que puentear para que el sistema arrancara.

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea? Gracias.


----------



## jalibusa

I had to short it.


----------



## lalodeacapulco

No sé que sea relé, pero entiendo que puente eléctrico equivale en inglés a bypass (evitarlo).
The "relé" was broken and I had to bypass it in order to make the system to start.


----------



## jalibusa

The relay was faulty so I had to short it to get the system started.


----------



## lalodeacapulco

jalibusa said:


> The relay was faulty so I had to short it to get the system started.


 
I like your sentence. But, why not bypass instead of short?


----------



## igres

Hello, everybody, yes, bypass is the correct word.


----------



## abeltio

The correct electrical jargon word for that action is: to jumper.

El relé estaba estropeado y lo tuve que puentear para que el sistema arrancara.

The relay was damaged, therefore I had to jumper (the contact output) so the system would start.

Hay que tener en cuenta que lo que se puentea son los contactos auxiliares del relé y NO la bobina del relé..., puentear la bobina del relé crearía un cortocircuito que haría saltar las protecciones, con un gran chispazo...
"El mejor sistema de seguridad en un circuito eléctrico es: no tocarlo".


----------



## lalodeacapulco

Hasta la fecha no sé que sea un relé, pero me convenció TO JUMPER. Qué bueno que haya expertos en la materia en este foro.


----------



## txustaboy

To jumper is the correct word for "puentear" in the electronics. The small "plastic" piece in the pins of the HDDs (Hard Disk Drive), to set it as slave or master, is called jumper and do that function.


----------



## Keahi

Hello.
In electric slang "jump or Jumper" is a connection between 2 circuits but according to the design of electrical device.
"If you want to obtain extra power you can do jumpers in terminals 3-6 and 4-8".
However "Puentear" in Spanish makes reference to one connection out of the recomendation which isn't safety and must be temporary (it is expected, at least ), in this case "By-passing or bridging" is more often used.
"If the relay is broke down you can bridging its contacts to keep working".
"If the relay is broke down you can by-passing its contacts to keep working".
Also you can say, If the relay is broke down you can do jumper... but in this case it isn't very common.
Please, correct my English. Thanks.


----------



## txustaboy

I partially disagree  with you in the Spanish meaning of "puentear". In Spain (I don't know how it works in Perú) the word "puentear" is used in the way you said but it has other meanings too.
For example, when you measure between the pins of a connector, you can say: "puentear" between the pins X and Y to measure the voltage...
You only used "puentear" when you want to avoid a problem or a fail in a electric circuit and i think that is not the complete menaning.


----------



## Keahi

Hello.
I think you are a bit confused.
When you going to measure voltage you don't do any jump, bridge or by-pass, you put  test leads in the respective pins, terminals or power lines. Unless, of course, you are talking about current measuring and the instrument used is an instrument of panel. Then this isn't called jump, bridge or by-pass, but is named "shunt". Anyway, today these instruments are old fashioned and the new ammeters are equiped with current transformers.
Ok, If we return to the initial question  you can see that are talking about of leaving out a device which is broken, "puentear un relé", The relay is out, then its contacts have been bridged, by-passed or jumped, but "jumper" isn't common in this case.
There is a clear explanation, "A jump" isn't "a bridge". I mean, "a jump" serves to shorten a road without leave it out necessarily, "a bridge" (by.pass) avoids a circuit always, it mean the bridge will leave out a part of the installation, either electric, electronic, pipeline or even motorways.
Technical slang has subtle differences that could confuse, as usual the context is the most important.
I've worked in five countries, if this gives an extra guarantee to my argument.
Please, correct my English. Thanks.


----------



## txustaboy

I think you didn't understand me . I didn't write about the English meaning, I wrote about the Spanish meaning of "puentear". I work writing aircraft maintenance manuals, and in ALL official documentation "puentear" is used in the way I wrote.
For the English meaning I can't reply you because I don't know it really .


----------

